# "jovens homenageiam vítimas mortais e entregam parafusos "soltos" da linha"



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 17:30)

Mais uma noticia do jornal on-line Público.

"_Linha do Tua: jovens homenageiam vítimas mortais e entregam parafusos "soltos" da linha à CP.
Cerca de 40 jovens entregam hoje à CP os "gigantescos parafusos" que alguns deles recolherem ou retiraram da Linha do Tua, entre a estação da Brunheda e o local onde o Metro de Mirandela descarrilou, na sexta-feira, fazendo uma vítima mortal.

Rita Manuela faz parte de um grupo de cerca de 40 jovens entre os 15 e 17 anos que vão homenagear esta tarde as quatro vítimas mortais dos acidentes da Linha do Tua, no espaço de um ano e meio, e alertar para o que dizem ser a "falta de manutenção e de cuidado com a linha".

Uma composição do Metro de Mirandela descarrilou sexta-feira a cerca de um quilómetro da estação da Brunheda, concelho de Carrazeda de Ansiães, provocando a morte a uma mulher e fazendo 43 feridos, entre os 47 ocupantes.

O acidente mais grave daquela linha ocorreu em Fevereiro de 2007, tendo provocado a morte a três pessoas.

Em declarações à Lusa, Rita Manuela referiu que, com um grupo de amigos, recolheu esta manhã, à mão, "muitos parafusos" da linha, que serão hoje entregues à CP, na Estação do Tua.

"Com as nossas próprias mãos conseguimos desapertar os parafusos. Como é possível? Alguns estavam completamente soltos", salientou a jovem.

Estes parafusos "soltos" são, para o grupo de jovens, o "símbolo da insegurança" e da "falta de manutenção e de cuidado" que há na linha ferroviária, que liga as estações de Mirandela e do Tua.

A secretária de Estado dos Transportes, Ana Paula Vitorino, que se deslocou ao local do acidente na sexta-feira, referiu que a Refer faz a manutenção da linha de 15 em 15 dias para analisar o seu estado de conservação.

Na mesma altura, o presidente da CP, Cardoso dos Reis, disse que a composição acidentada tinha sido vistoriada nessa mesma semana e que não havia indicação de que tenham sido problemas mecânicos a causar o acidente.

É precisamente na estação do Tua que os jovens se vão concentrar às 16h00 para entregarem os parafusos e realizarem uma homenagem às vítimas mortais desta linha, que é considerada uma das mais belas em vias estreitas.

Segundo Rita Manuela, o grupo é constituído por jovens transmontanos e do Porto que se juntaram espontaneamente para esta iniciativa.

A linha ferroviária ficará encerrada entre as estações do Cachão e do Tua até que sejam conhecidos os resultados dos inquéritos que já estão a decorrer e cujos resultados preliminares, segundo o ministro dos Transportes, Mário Lino, deverão ser conhecidos já na terça-feira.

A CP disponibiliza transporte rodoviário alternativo diário, através de dois táxis de nove lugares cada um, que farão o trajecto entre Mirandela e o Tua.

A Linha do Tua sofreu quatro acidentes no último ano e meio e provocou quatro mortos._"​
In: http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1340278&idCanal=62


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

Esta noticia só demonstra a autêntica podridão democrática em que vivemos, em que cada vez mais se tem de viver um por si e nada mais.

É uma vergonha autêntica algo como isto acontecer dentro de um país da União Europeia, ainda por cima num país com as nossas dimensões em que com pouco esforço se poderia manter tudo em bom estado e a funcionar optimamente. O abismo litoral vs interior cada vez será maior por isso provavelmente mais desgraças como está virão a acontecer, já que o dinheiro escasseia e as dividas tanto interna como externa flutuam já lá bem alto nas nuvens, então se realizarmos o sonho de Bruxelas chamado TGV as coisas ainda serão bem piores, só passará a haver Porto, Lisboa, Faro e o Alberto João.

Mas, deixemos andar, a REFER lá saberá o que anda a fazer com os milhões que Estado lhe dá todos os anos fora as derrapagens orçamentais, espero pelo menos se dignifiquem a comprar parafusos novos para a linha do Tua.

Viva os caminhos de ferro de tanga, onde eu viajarei na quarta-feira, espero não ir parar ao Douro  (não me admirava nada).


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 10:30)

É de facto lamentável o que a CP faz aos percursos ditos "secundários".

O abandono da linha do Tua, o degradar da linha do Vouga, a morte do comboio no Alentejo...

Para já não falar da política de preços e na degradação do material histórico, que é uma situação simplesmente aberrante...


----------

